# Can the Sirius/XM stations be streamed to wireless audio devices?



## philmalik (Mar 26, 2007)

Hello.

Was looking at getting a device something like the Logitech Squeezebox or the Apple Airport or the Sonus product.

Was wondering if my SIRIUS/XM radio can be streamed from my laptop to one of these devices?

thanks


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

There are a ton of ways to get it done, I stream it from my iPhone to Apple TV with the SiriusXM app now though using AirPlay. It's just a bit easier than the software methods like Orb and the like.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Install the app found here.
http://www.permanence.com/sirius/

You would then need to install TVersity and configure it as well.

I use these two items in tandem to stream Sirius through my HR20 boxes...


----------



## cbenedikt (Jan 22, 2009)

The Logitech Squeezebox can stream Sirius/XM online without needing any additional hardward or software. I have a Logitech Squeezebox Duet with multiple receivers throughout my house and can stream Sirius/XM to any of them one at a time or all of them at the same time.


----------

